# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Machine learning and Artificial Intelligence, Pinterest, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Pinterest

Home page - labs.pinterest.com/projects/machine-learning

medium.com/@Pinterest_Engineering

----------

